# Can expenses still be deducted?



## ustabefast (May 21, 2018)

The Standard deduction is being doubled this year. Don't our work deductions have to exceed the Standard deduction before they can be written off?
I'm new to this and I hope I am missing something.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ustabefast said:


> The Standard deduction is being doubled this year. Don't our work deductions have to exceed the Standard deduction before they can be written off?
> I'm new to this and I hope I am missing something.


Business expenses are still deductible. Rideshare is a business not "work". Employee business expenses are subject to the new standard deduction. When driving for Uber you are most likely a business owner, not an employee.


----------



## ustabefast (May 21, 2018)

That is good to hear, thanks. When I file Turbotax I guess it will prompt me for deductions when I enter the info for 1099?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ustabefast said:


> That is good to hear, thanks. When I file Turbotax I guess it will prompt me for deductions when I enter the info for 1099?


If your not familiar with business taxes I would suggest you hire a "pro" for the first year. If you do it yourself you'll need to put your business expenses on schedule C then transfer your net income to your 1040. Shouldn't cost to much to hire someone. I've done taxes for uber drivers for $150 to $200 all inclusive. Make sure you keep a good mileage log for your driving, it's very valuable at tax time and very expensive if you don't have one.


----------



## ustabefast (May 21, 2018)

One more question.. I understand ride sharing services are not required to send out a 1099 unless the pay is over 20k/yr?
How do I go about reporting income if no 1099 is provided?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ustabefast said:


> One more question.. I understand ride sharing services are not required to send out a 1099 unless the pay is over 20k/yr?
> How do I go about reporting income if no 1099 is provided?


TurboTax will ask you about income not reported on a 1099.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ustabefast said:


> One more question.. I understand ride sharing services are not required to send out a 1099 unless the pay is over 20k/yr?
> How do I go about reporting income if no 1099 is provided?


As a business owner the IRS reguires that you keep records. At the minimum a checking account works, bookkeeping software like quickbooks is better


----------

